# Do Try Bilt 2410 blowers have air filter?



## North Star

I'm trying to "summerize" my 2410 snowblower and my cous told me to fill it with premium gas, to find the air filter/intake, fire it up, and then spray WD-40 into it and let it run until it dies. 


Where is the air filter/air intake on this machine? 


Is his advice rubbish?


----------



## nwcove

There is no air filter on your machine. The intake for the carb is under the heater box
I would not use wd-40 as an engine fog, get the proper stuff if you are going to fog it. ( you may be better off just running the engine for a few minutes once a month in the off season)


----------



## North Star

I don't think I will be able to start it every month. So with that said (and I just ran a brief search and didn't get what I was looking for), is there a proper way to prep this particular snowblower for Summer storage so I don't have to bring it back up to the shop and pay them $150.00 to get it started for me this coming Fall?


Do I need to take all the gas out, then run the engine with something, then add Sta-Bil to it or something?


----------



## nwcove

well then....if i were you, i would drain all the fuel out of it, add a litre of true fuel, run it for 5 minutes , shut it down ,and pray no critters make it their home.


----------



## North Star

I'm trying to find the most effective way to put the machine away for storage. 


Is there a thread on here related to this Blower, (or a video somewhere), how to prep it for storage, so you can get it started in the late Fall/Winter?


----------



## nwcove

There is a thread on here about this.......you’re reading it !


----------



## nwcove




----------



## Kiss4aFrog

On my Troy 2410 there is no air filter. Almost all snowblowers are run without one.
I'd forget the WD40 idea and just pull the plug, squirt a bit of engine oil in the hole and then pull the cord slowly until you feel a compression stroke and then stop on the next one. That's to spread the oil around and stopping on the compression stroke had the valves closed and you're more likely to keep moisture out of the cylinder.
I run the machine empty and then full choke it and try to start it a couple times to suck up the last bit of gas it can out of the carb bowl. 
I use Sta-Bil in my gas all season so usually if I have to pull a carb bowl they seem to not have any gum in the bottom. Works for me.

.


----------



## Shovel

North Star said:


> I'm trying to find the most effective way to put the machine away for storage.
> 
> 
> Is there a thread on here related to this Blower, (or a video somewhere), how to prep it for storage, so you can get it started in the late Fall/Winter?


Carbs in these are not alcohol tolerant at all..forget the E10 sticker..be sure you store it with non alcohol gas as stated earlier.
Also pull the rope gently until you hit compression..that will keep the valves closed..this will keep the cylinder from going through condensation cycles..close the choke..little more protection from critters..jam a rag on the exhaust to keep out tiny critter nests.
Go buy some glue boards and put some in the bottom of the belly pan for mice.
Ideally if you can start the machine once in a while it will be ok..but if you can't .. critters proof it and be sure there is no alcohol in the fuel ..you should be alright.. accessing the carbs on these is not fun.
Many people use a small amount of seafoam in the tank as it is a gentle solvent..not the best at clearing clogged jets..but is a decent maintainer for keeping them from clogging.
If you have been using fuel with ethanol..get it out of there and run it with real gas for a while..or you will almost be guaranteed carb problems in the fall these carbs are notorious for problems with alcohol corrosion .



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

